# Music composer from Pressburg



## Adam Kurutz (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello dear colleagues, 

My name is Adam Kururtz ,24,and Im a music composer from Pressburg.

I studied composition and piano and ,had the pleasure to study under great masters.

Im currently dealing with music for TV,games,movies and some studio productions.

My professional goal is Remote Control Productions.

I hope well have some great time here and I very much look forward to chatting with you ! o-[][]-o 

AK (o)


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome Adam! It is nice to have you here.. Enjoy your stay


----------



## JohnG (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome, Adam. When you have time, please share some of your music with the forum.

And congratulations on your studies. Was this a university degree or private study?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to VI, Adam! Great that you found us. Enjoy the forum!


----------

